# This is going to be bad...



## GonzoF1 (Mar 7, 2019)

I feel like this new-found hobby of mine is going to be very addictive. This is the collection I have waited 54 years to have. Sadly, I make enough money to waste a little on a goodly number of torches or a few really nice ones. I have always been "into" flashlights... even way back to the 70's in Jr. High School when I had a Radio Shack Battery Club card. Then have several Mag Lights in the 80's. so, yea... this could be a thing I am going to have trouble explaining to my wife. "You bought ANOTHER flashlight?"

I hope this doesn't get too bad, but I am not holding my breath.

Tom-


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 7, 2019)

Meetings are on Tuesdays...

Welcome to the site Tom. 

My collection started out with a few goals at first. Mine was to collect lights of my youth at first. 
Later it blossomed into other directions, but one theme remained and that was to collect lights that were used for security in mind. Be it the light used by a movie theater usher in the 1960's, or police in the 1930's...

Some collect jewelry lights and customs, some stick with a brand while some collect 'good ideas'...it varies person to person.

Please show us your collection as it develops.


----------



## AVService (Mar 7, 2019)

I think if it took you 2 years to post this here then your Wife might have nothing top worry about?

Its about having fun,Have some fun!


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 7, 2019)

Welcome to the party


----------



## GonzoF1 (Mar 7, 2019)

AVService said:


> I think if it took you 2 years to post this here then your Wife might have nothing top worry about?
> 
> Its about having fun,Have some fun!



Well, I peeked in 2 years ago and kinda set it aside. It was really overwhelming. I didn't know the jargon or anything about what was available. Two days ago was the first time back since my first visit in 2017. I have been getting my feet wet over on the Reddit page and figured I now knew enough to come face the music here


----------



## GonzoF1 (Mar 7, 2019)

Here was what was in the drawer when I cleaned it out before a hurricane in 2014. Kinda sad really.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 8, 2019)

Welcome back! :wave: Flashaholism is a journey not a destination. You'll enjoy it much more if take it slow n easy. Less guilt that way. 

~ Chance


----------



## Nimitz68 (Mar 8, 2019)

Welcome to the Dark, er Light, Side. We've been expecting you.


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 8, 2019)

:welcome: From your thread title you seem concerned. Well not to fret I have a 2 step program to nip this addiction in the bud.

1.) Send me every flashlight you own.
2.) When you have the urge to purchase a light send me the money. 

If that is not an option and your Wife is not happy about new lights showing up weekly tell her what I told mine...…. I bought the "ultimate" light and it will change color, size, and multiply at will.


----------



## Sos24 (Mar 8, 2019)

Sell it to your wife as being better than most hobbies because flashlights serve an important purpose in life. It will get dark everyday, so you need to be prepared for whatever comes during that period of darkness. You need tobe prepared in every room of the house whenever you go out, in any vehicles, etc.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 9, 2019)

GonzoF1 said:


> Here was what was in the drawer when I cleaned it out before a hurricane in 2014. Kinda sad really.



That is sad, not a single rechargeable battery in the whole pile..

Hey Chauncey, you should show him one of your shelves..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 9, 2019)

Perhaps showing Gonzo my old, beat-up couch that I can't afford to replace because of my shelves would give him some solace - 






Seeing he's got the same one, only new. :laughing: 

~ Chance


----------



## GonzoF1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Based on the replies (and thanks for them BTW), I believe I'm more righterer than before. This *IS* going to be bad. VERY bad.

**EDIT And for the record, I now have a Wowtech A1, a ThruNite Catapult V6, and two Jetstresam E10Rs


----------



## LeanBurn (Mar 14, 2019)

Pace yourself....take a look at Archimedes peak....even though it is for lumens/posts....I see a trend for amounts of lights per years of exposure to the hobby....(ie...acquire many at the beginning, then pare down as time and need progresses)


----------



## DrafterDan (Mar 14, 2019)

where's my John McClain "welcome to the party, pal" gif?

At least its a hobby that can be useful. Who are your friends going to depend on when you're all out in the woods at night, your stamp-collecting friend?


----------



## trailhunter (May 3, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> Welcome to the party


Lol


----------



## Monocrom (May 3, 2019)

One of the cheapest hobbies on the Planet! Welcome!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 5, 2019)

Monocrom said:


> One of the cheapest hobbies on the Planet! Welcome!



And a useful one! CPF'ers tend to become the 'go-to' people when the power goes out or there's just not _enough_ light for something.


----------

